# Forgot my middle name



## aawelch (Jan 29, 2019)

Under "Given Names" I only put my first name as the applicant. All other documentation includes my middle name. Is there a way to update it? I forgot it on accident.

Normally I wouldn't think it's a big deal, but my new job is asking me to update my visa information so my Vevo check and passport match (Vevo check is currently missing my middle name).

This is for the de facto 820 visa. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

aawelch said:


> Under "Given Names" I only put my first name as the applicant. All other documentation includes my middle name. Is there a way to update it? I forgot it on accident.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't think it's a big deal, but my new job is asking me to update my visa information so my Vevo check and passport match (Vevo check is currently missing my middle name).
> 
> This is for the de facto 820 visa. Any advice would be appreciated.


How does your name appear on the passport?

Given Name
Middle Name
Surname

or

Given Name
Surname

Also - as there are different naming conventions.... where are you from (or "from where are you?")


----------



## aawelch (Jan 29, 2019)

council said:


> How does your name appear on the passport?
> 
> Given Name
> Middle Name
> ...


My passport says:
GIVEN NAMES: First Name Middle Name
SURNAME: Last Name

Vevo check says:
GIVEN NAME(S): First Name
FAMILY NAME: Last Name

I'm from the USA.


----------



## Aussie in Thailand (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi

This is a serious error and you need to correct it ASAP. Log in to your Immi account. Go to *"Update details"*. You will see at the bottom *"Notification of incorrect answer (s)"*. I suggest you complete this form and upload with your full name as per your passport.

Good luck!


----------



## aawelch (Jan 29, 2019)

Aussie in Thailand said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a serious error and you need to correct it ASAP. Log in to your Immi account. Go to *"Update details"*. You will see at the bottom *"Notification of incorrect answer (s)"*. I suggest you complete this form and upload with your full name as per your passport.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so so much!! I've submitted this form.

For anyone else viewing this, I then called immigration to see if they could process the name change right away as I need it for a security check for a job. They said it could take anywhere from 1 - 24 hours for the application to come through on their end and, since I had just submitted mine, it hadn't come through yet.

Immigration recommended calling back later today to see if my application came through, then they will update it on their end and my VEVO check will display the corrected name.

Cheers


----------



## Cha38 (Oct 9, 2019)

*Missing middle name on partner visa 820/801*

Hi everyone!

I'm grateful to be part of this forum.
I am in need of your help sorting out my concern regarding the missing part of my full name.
Recently lodged my partner visa stage 1, received notification from Immigration as well with a Bridging visa to be active once my substantive visa expires.
My question is, since I did not include my middle name in my application with forms 80 and 1221, will it be my cause of great concern now?
My passport details shows the following:
Last Name
Given Names
Middle Name
But the application and forms were asking only of the Last Name and Given Names.

Any help is much appreciated.

Thank you.

Cha


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

Cha38 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm grateful to be part of this forum.
> I am in need of your help sorting out my concern regarding the missing part of my full name.
> ...


What's your country of origin?

IMO if your passport has a separate "given name" and "middle name" field, you only use the "given name"


----------



## Cha38 (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi!

I'm from Philippines and it shows the last name, given names and middle name.

However, the application and forms were asking for last name and given names only.

Thank you.


----------



## Aussie in Thailand (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi

I agree that the forms are misleading as the Partner Visa Application, Form 80 etc all ask you to provide "Given names". This is only my opinion in lieu of one of the RMAs responding but I think you will have issues down the track if you do not include your middle name as part of your "Given names".

Many government departments in Australia, as well as airlines around the world, want to see your name matches exactly according to your passport, which will be your primary identification document for Australian purposes.

For the sake of any issues I would suggest you do what I suggested for _aawelch_ (see above): _*Log in to your Immi account. Go to "Update details". You will see at the bottom "Notification of incorrect answer (s)". I suggest you complete this form and upload with your full name as per your passport.*_

Good luck!


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

Cha38 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm from Philippines and it shows the last name, given names and middle name.
> 
> ...


Should be no problem.

They ask for given name and you provided it.

I know of a few who only used their given name in the application, especially when they have 2 or more given names.

Given name is the name given to you by your parents.

Middle name (in the PH) is the mother's maiden name -- it's not a "given" name since it is "inherited" from the mother.


----------



## Cha38 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you Aussie in Thailand and Council for your insights. 
'Tis a great help.

Cheers!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

From what I recall of visa application forms, they asked for surname and given names. So given names includes first name and middle name(s).


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Include ALL your names.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Cha38 said:


> My passport details shows the following:
> Last Name
> Given Names
> Middle Name
> ...


This quote might clear it up for most Western countries:

Your "given name" is always your first and middle name. if you have a middle name but it doesn't appear on your passport don't put it on the forms. if it does appear on your passport, include it.

Australian Home Affairs info:

General examples
JOHN SMITH
Family name: SMITH
Given names: JOHN

JOHN PETER SMITH
Family name: SMITH
Given names: JOHN PETER

A Filipino middle name will be treated in Australia as one of your first (given) names, irrespective of the fact that it might be the mothers maiden name.


----------



## Cha38 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

JandE said:


> A Filipino middle name will be treated in Australia as one of your first (given) names, irrespective of the fact that it might be the mothers maiden name.


Just as an aside ...

I know of a few Filipinos who applied for (and were approved) their visas without using a middle name aka mother's maiden name.

PH passport:

Given names -- Jose Protacio
Middle name -- Mercado
Last name -- Rizal

AU visa and passport:

Given name -- Jose Protacio
Last name -- Rizal

===

PH passport:
Given names Phylbert
Middle name Ranollo 
Last name Fagestrom

AU visa and passport
Given name --Phylbert
Last name -- Fagestrom

(names changed for privacy reasons)

They weren't questioned by immigration when they arrived or when applied for government IDs.


----------



## Cha38 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you, council.
'tis a great relief from my stress.
I'm about to update my details online and read your reply. So, will keep it as it is. 
Noticed my VEVO as well from my visitor visa, it shows only my last name and given name. But from the visitor visa grant notice, my middle name appears. which is which? quite confusing it is!


----------



## Aussie in Thailand (Aug 31, 2018)

Suggest you do what *wrussell *(RMA) advised and include *ALL NAMES*


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

Cha38 said:


> Thank you, council.
> 'tis a great relief from my stress.
> I'm about to update my details online and read your reply. So, will keep it as it is.
> Noticed my VEVO as well from my visitor visa, it shows only my last name and given name. But from the visitor visa grant notice, my middle name appears. which is which? quite confusing it is!


Just show proof that your "short name" is the same as your "long name" if needed.

If your visitor visa grant notice shows the middle name, then that means you used it in your application form previously.

Or maybe you used the shorter name as an alias or other name you had?

In the end, it's all up to you.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

When people apply for an Australian Federal Police clearance (or other police clearances) they MUST include ALL names by which they have ever been known. I always include all names, even from passports that exhibited only a middle initial and I have managed hundreds of them. Not disclosing a name by which you have been known is enough to get a visa cancelled, if THEY find out.


----------



## Cha38 (Oct 9, 2019)

I've just reviewed my visitor visa application last year. They have granted me for 1 year multiple entry which I am currently using. On my application, only last name and first name was provided. My VEVO shows the same details. But for my visitor visa grant notice, my last name, given name and middle name appears. And not facing any trouble on my travels.
Hope it all make sense to everyone.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

council said:


> Just as an aside ...
> 
> I know of a few Filipinos who applied for (and were approved) their visas without using a middle name aka mother's maiden name.
> 
> ...


To confirm that Immigration are not totally strict, I know of one where the name on the marriage certificate was spelt wrong, but they still let it go through...

I tend to prefer to follow the rules though, just in case you get reviewed by someone who got out of the bed on the wrong side that day...


----------



## ndp (Oct 30, 2021)

aawelch said:


> Under "Given Names" I only put my first name as the applicant. All other documentation includes my middle name. Is there a way to update it? I forgot it on accident.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't think it's a big deal, but my new job is asking me to update my visa information so my Vevo check and passport match (Vevo check is currently missing my middle name).
> 
> This is for the de facto 820 visa. Any advice would be appreciated.


hi what happened to your inquiry i also forgot middle name…. how did you update it?


----------



## Aussie_1989 (10 mo ago)

aawelch said:


> Thank you so so much!! I've submitted this form.
> 
> For anyone else viewing this, I then called immigration to see if they could process the name change right away as I need it for a security check for a job. They said it could take anywhere from 1 - 24 hours for the application to come through on their end and, since I had just submitted mine, it hadn't come through yet.
> 
> ...





ndp said:


> hi what happened to your inquiry i also forgot middle name…. how did you update it?


Hello any update regarding this? I also have a similar problem now. I used the FOI form and it takes 30 days for them to respond back. Should I use a different form? Apparently when I called IMMI that is the form that I should use.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Aussie_1989 said:


> Hello any update regarding this? I also have a similar problem now. I used the FOI form and it takes 30 days for them to respond back. Should I use a different form? Apparently when I called IMMI that is the form that I should use.


That sounds a bit odd. I thought that a FOI request just gives you the data that they have for you.


----------

